# Exotic Liability insurance



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Does everyone use exotic direct?

I have heard of people adding it onto their house insurance?

I already have public liability insurance for my business, cant this be used for keeping a dwa?

im pretty confused as you can tell :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

I use exotic direct:2thumb: Depending on if your work is also place that DWA will be kept it may be possible as long as that company insures for DWA


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> I use exotic direct:2thumb: Depending on if your work is also place that DWA will be kept it may be possible as long as that company insures for DWA


Thanks Phil,

Can I aks what ball park figure you pay?

Thanks, :2thumb:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

I found one household insurance company willing to add it, and it was a FORTUNE. 

Exotics direct - £13 a month for £1m worth of cover : victory:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sherburt said:


> Thanks Phil,
> 
> Can I aks what ball park figure you pay?
> 
> Thanks, :2thumb:


same as below:2thumb:



chondro13 said:


> I found one household insurance company willing to add it, and it was a FORTUNE.
> 
> Exotics direct - £13 a month for £1m worth of cover : victory:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I found one household insurance company willing to add it, and it was a FORTUNE.
> 
> Exotics direct - £13 a month for £1m worth of cover : victory:


Not bad at all then :2thumb:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

philipniceguy said:


> same as below:2thumb:


Thanks, :2thumb:

I'm guessing its for the caiman?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sherburt said:


> Thanks, :2thumb:
> 
> I'm guessing its for the caiman?


YEP:2thumb: when I rang months ago and asked they had a set price for 1 animal No matter which it was and same goes for there other price ranges all depending on amount of animals rather than what animal it was :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> I found one household insurance company willing to add it, and it was a FORTUNE.
> 
> Exotics direct - £13 a month for £1m worth of cover : victory:


Same as above. ^^


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Same as above. ^^


Thanks,

And your also based in Hull so £13 should definitley be what I pay :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

sherburt said:


> Thanks,
> 
> And your also based in Hull so £13 should definitley be what I pay :2thumb:


Are you also in Hull? If so, then the licence fee is only £58.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Are you also in Hull? If so, then the licence fee is only £58.


Yea one of the advantages of living here lol.

I dont know what the vet fees are going to be though. I'm guessing £200-£300?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

sherburt said:


> Yea one of the advantages of living here lol.
> 
> I dont know what the vet fees are going to be though. I'm guessing £200-£300?


I didn't wait for the council to book my inspection, I booked it myself. It cost £350. Once I passed my inspection, it took little more than a week for my licence to come through. 

To make things quicker, I had the insurance sorted out before the vet came. Only took 15 minuted on the phone, and I was covered. All I had left to do, was contact them once my licence had come through, and inform them of each species I have.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> I didn't wait for the council to book my inspection, I booked it myself. It cost £350. Once I passed my inspection, it took little more than a week for my licence to come through.
> 
> To make things quicker, I had the insurance sorted out before the vet came. Only took 15 minuted on the phone, and I was covered. All I had left to do, was contact them once my licence had come through, and inform them of each species I have.


Is it a croc or snake you have mate?

I'm after a Chinese Alligator but not sure what to do in terms of the enclosure?

I've seen mostly fish tanks so was going to get a 5ft x 18 inch fish tank but not sure if that is big enough?

My water monitor is in a 8ft long x 3ft wide x 6 ft high enclosure which the alli could go into as its next enclosure.

then eventually it would be a 12ft x 8ft.

I think after working out what type of enclosure ill use ill contact the council to set the ball rolling and then arrange an inspection and then after the insurance is arrnaged do you then do the application form last?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

sherburt said:


> Is it a croc or snake you have mate?
> 
> I'm after a Chinese Alligator but not sure what to do in terms of the enclosure?
> 
> ...


My licence is for venomous snakes.

The size you have stated sounds ok to me, but a croc keeper would be able to answer that better than I can. Where are you thinking of keeping the gator? Is it an outbuilding, or a room?

When I booked my inspection, I sent a copy of my (filled in) licence application to the vet. He then filled in the relevant parts on the day of the inspection, and sent it to the council on my behalf. I also sent in my copy, but they didn't need it, as the one the vet sent in was enough.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> My licence is for venomous snakes.
> 
> The size you have stated sounds ok to me, but a croc keeper would be able to answer that better than I can. Where are you thinking of keeping the gator? Is it an outbuilding, or a room?
> 
> When I booked my inspection, I sent a copy of my (filled in) licence application to the vet. He then filled in the relevant parts on the day of the inspection, and sent it to the council on my behalf. I also sent in my copy, but they didn't need it, as the one the vet sent in was enough.


It will be in a spare bedroom for the first enclosure. nothing else will be in there.

I was going to have to locks on the fish tank and a warning sign on the tank and the door of the bedroom.

The final enclsoure would be in an outbuildng outside with double door entry.

WAs it swanbridge vets you used? 

I might do the same as you then and arrnage it myself and get the vet to complete the application. :2thumb:

Is it now every two years when you just go through the same procedure again?


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

sherburt said:


> It will be in a spare bedroom for the first enclosure. nothing else will be in there.
> 
> I was going to have to locks on the fish tank and a warning sign on the tank and the door of the bedroom.
> 
> ...


Swanbridges don't do inspections. I contacted them first, and they said they have nothing to with dwa's (inc treating them). Mine was done by Andrew Greenwood, of IZVG.

The licence is now issued for 2 years, but the vet can state if he wants a reinspection after a year.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Swanbridges don't do inspections. I contacted them first, and they said they have nothing to with dwa's (inc treating them). Mine was done by Andrew Greenwood, of IZVG.
> 
> The licence is now issued for 2 years, but the vet can state if he wants a reinspection after a year.


Thanks Bud,

Where is he based? 

I'll contact him nearer the time then. :2thumb:

Did he state he would expect again in a years time?

I guess it depends if he feels the animal will need a new enclosure within a year etc.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

coldestblood said:


> Are you also in Hull? If so, then the licence fee is only £58.



:gasp: NOT fair!!


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> :gasp: NOT fair!!


I guess yours is £59 then? :lol2:

I have seen dwal for £400 though that include the vet inspection so they are cheaper overall.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sherburt said:


> I guess yours is £59 then? :lol2:
> 
> I have seen dwal for £400 though that include the vet inspection so they are cheaper overall.


lol its over £160 here! My vet inspection was very reasonable on top though so i cant complain : victory: I know of some people who paid over £300 for a vet inspection :gasp:


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

chondro13 said:


> lol its over £160 here! My vet inspection was very reasonable on top though so i cant complain : victory: I know of some people who paid over £300 for a vet inspection :gasp:


Yea it appears I'm one of them that'll have to pay over £300 for a vet inspection. So overall even though are dwal is cheap the total cost is about average.


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*Exotic liability insurance*

At the moment ED seem to be the only company offering DWA liability - but, who knows what the future holds!

What kind of package are you looking for - DWA liability only, or DWA liability plus Death by Accident, Illness or Disease with a possible 'add-on' of Vets fees?

What's the claims record of DWA liability in UK - guessing very, very low.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Cliverton insurance also offers public liability insurance for DWA animals.
they're quite new to it but until then Brookes Braithwaite (exotic Direct) had the monopoly when Cliverton came along Exotic Direct drastically reduced their prices :2thumb: minimum cover used to be over £300 per annum.
I think Cliverton are cheaper if you have 5 animals or less.


----------



## sherburt (Aug 7, 2011)

Tim Hallam said:


> Cliverton insurance also offers public liability insurance for DWA animals.
> they're quite new to it but until then Brookes Braithwaite (exotic Direct) had the monopoly when Cliverton came along Exotic Direct drastically reduced their prices :2thumb: minimum cover used to be over £300 per annum.
> I think Cliverton are cheaper if you have 5 animals or less.


Thanks I'll have a look, :2thumb:


----------



## duffey (Mar 1, 2012)

*exotic liability insurance*

Historically Cliverton pre-dated Exotic Direct.

Cliverton was owned & operated by Phil Woodley, who also offered dog & cat insurance for Dog Breeders Insurance (part of Assicurazioni Generali).

Philip sold the 'exotic' - primarily bird & DWA - book of business to Exotic Direct, owned & operated by Stirling Cook in 1996 or 1997. Some people will remember the Exotic Direct stand at various shows in UK - and the International Snake Day at Houten. Stirling Cook went into liquidation and the name & business of Exotic Direct was sold to Brooks Braithwaite.

Phil Woodley later sold his business of Cliverton and the trading name still exists and offers DWA liability cover.

Golden Valley (started by Sharon O'Gorman in 1984(?)) was purchased by Exotic Direct (Brooks Braithwaite) in 2011.

What type of cover and premiums are people looking for?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I used Exotics Direct for the last 5 years, my home insurance provider was very expensive the last couple of years it has been much cheaper about £180 per year for 5 animals


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

duffey said:


> At the moment ED seem to be the only company offering DWA liability - but, who knows what the future holds!
> 
> What kind of package are you looking for - DWA liability only, or DWA liability plus Death by Accident, Illness or Disease with a possible 'add-on' of Vets fees?
> 
> What's the claims record of DWA liability in UK - guessing very, very low.


Its going to be nothing at all for private keepers


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah if you think about it logically then there will never be a valid claim
if a third party is injured or their property damaged by your animal
then for that to have happened you would have been in breach of your licensing conditions and therefore your insurance would be declared invalid-:gasp:

and thanks for the background info duffey


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Tim Hallam said:


> yeah if you think about it logically then there will never be a valid claim
> if a third party is injured or their property damaged by your animal
> then for that to have happened you would have been in breach of your licensing conditions and therefore your insurance would be declared invalid-:gasp:
> 
> and thanks for the background info duffey


this is kinda what I thought, but hope i never find out :lol2:


----------



## Kinryu (Aug 20, 2011)

Have all councils made the DWA a 2yr licence then? I spoke to Portsmouth council and its £110 a year. Yet Havant, about 4 miles away is £80 for 2 yrs? Surely the period should be the same for all councils?


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

should all be 2 yrs now AFAIK


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

sherburt said:


> I have seen dwal for £400 though that include the vet inspection so they are cheaper overall.


Mine would be close to that for the council fee alone never get why they want to charge so much.


----------

